# Changing my bank



## Piquet (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm currently with Monte Paschi di Siena who have closed my branch. Nearest one is now 25 kilometres away. I'm in Verbania (VB), Lago Maggiore. Can anyone a) recommend a reliable bank with low charges (not asking for much!) and b) tell me how I go about changing to a new bank. Does the new bank deal with closing the MPS account and changing all my direct debits for example? Many thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You obviously have an internet connection . Are you willing to go 100% internet? ING Orange is basically free. Or pretty close to it.

Other banks have online accounts that are pretty close. You just need to compare the offers and make sure what they provide matches your needs.

The new bank should handle everything for you. I'd still suggest keeping an eye on it to make sure nothing falls between the cracks.


----------



## Piquet (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info Nick. Do you know if ING charge for cash withdrawals and whether they handle F24s?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It would seem the answers are "no" and "yes" looking at this ING link. Clicking on the "Bonifici e Pagamenti" gives details including the F24.


----------



## Piquet (Nov 5, 2013)

Seems like a pretty good deal, thanks.


----------

